# 32 ou 64 bits sur MacBook Pro?



## pomme85 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour !

Quelle version est-il préférable d'installer sur un macbook pro penryn, 32bits ou 64bits ?


----------



## Dramis (18 Février 2009)

Aucune des deux.


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2009)

Concernant XP, la version 32 bits assurément (la version 64 bits  n'est compatible avec pas grand chose).

Concernant Vista, je ne sais pas. Je pense qu'il y a moins de risque avec la version 32 bits, mais je ne me mouille pas trop en disant cela.

Au niveau des applications, on est encore loin du "tout compatible 64 bits", à ma connaissance. Mais avec la généralisation des processeurs 64 bits depuis un peu plus de deux ans, on va y venir...


----------



## pomme85 (18 Février 2009)

J'avais mis mon message dans le topic de Windows 7, ça aurait été sympa de me prévenir de son déplacement... je pense qu'il avait bien sa place là où je l'avais mis m'enfin...


----------



## pomme85 (18 Février 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Aucune des deux.



Merci de ton aide.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> J'avais mis mon message dans le topic de Windows 7, ça aurait été sympa de me prévenir de son déplacement... je pense qu'il avait bien sa place là où je l'avais mis m'enfin...



Ta demande n'a rien à voir avec la discussion _générale_ sur Windows 7. A question technique, forum technique. Simple et limpide.

Pour le reste, tu n'es pas si novice que cela sur ces forums et tu sais, du moins je l'espère, te servir de ton Tableau de bord pour retrouver tes messages postés, où qu'ils soient sur le forum.


----------



## pomme85 (18 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ta demande n'a rien à voir avec la discussion _générale_ sur Windows 7.



Mouais. Un peu quand même 

Merci divoli pour ta réponse. En fait, mis à part la compatibilité des logiciels, je voulais savoir si on verrait une grosse différence entre les 2 versions, niveau performance !


----------



## Dramis (18 Février 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Merci de ton aide.


 
Si tu le peux, prends xp 32 bits, tu auras moins de problème.


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> Merci divoli pour ta réponse. En fait, mis à part la compatibilité des logiciels, je voulais savoir si on verrait une grosse différence entre les 2 versions, niveau performance !



Je n'ai jamais essayé. Mais très probablement oui, la version 64 bits de Seven devrait être plus performante, plus rapide, plus réactive, plus fluide que la version 32 bits, surtout sur un MBP relativement récent comme le tien.

Je parle bien sûr d'une installation en natif, via Boot Camp. Par contre, en virtuel, je suppose que la différence ne doit pas vraiment se faire sentir.

Tu peux toujours essayer (je crois que les drivers de boot camp sont les mêmes que ceux de Vista 64 bits). Pense à faire préalablement une sauvegarde démarrable de ta partition OS X, au cas où tout foire par la suite.

Mais attention, Windows Seven est en béta (donc pour tester, pas pour utiliser au jour le jour). Et je crois (c'est à vérifier) que la version est valable durant une période déterminée.

Je ne sais même pas si cette version béta est encore disponible sur le site de MS (j'ai la flemme de chercher).


----------



## trodat (18 Février 2009)

J'ai installé windows 7 32 bits sur mon macbook blanc (début 2008).
Les pilotes ne s'installent qu'un par un et certains refusent de s'installer car système exploitation non supporté mais pas grave car presque tout est repéré par 7.

Pour la virtualisation, j'avais installé Ubuntu 8.10 64 bits avec virtualbox et il tournait moins bien que la version 32.


----------



## pomme85 (18 Février 2009)

En fait j'ai déjà installé la version 32 bits de Windows 7 sur mon macbook pro, mais je demandais juste si il y aurait une grosse différence en utilisant la version 64bits...

trodat pour ton problème de pilotes va voir ici : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=624375&page=9#216

télécharge les fichiers et remplace les, là l'installation des pilotes bootcamp fonctionnera !


----------



## trodat (18 Février 2009)

Merci bcp !!!!!


----------



## grand morice (19 Février 2009)

pomme85 a dit:


> En fait j'ai déjà installé la version 32 bits de Windows 7 sur mon macbook pro, mais je demandais juste si il y aurait une grosse différence en utilisant la version 64bits...
> 
> trodat pour ton problème de pilotes va voir ici : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=624375&page=9#216
> 
> télécharge les fichiers et remplace les, là l'installation des pilotes bootcamp fonctionnera !



Win 7
 Vas y ta raison  Ouaich . A la lumiere des images . Win 7 devrait etre interdit a tous les moins 18 ans .Ca ressemble a un film de fion des annees 70 recolorise, c'est pas vulgaire c'est tres vulgaire . Si la forme correspond au contenu et j'en est bien peur ca va etre chaud .C'est un repeint de 95 ou de Vsssstaaa???.Enfin peu importe , Micromachin vu la crise actuelle , et la caille qu'il vont mettre sur la place ,va falloir les engraisser les lascars en dessous de table si y veut en vendre plus de 3 des ses gallettes le Billou .
Ca promet des jours tranquilles et pas qu'a clichy:love:


----------

